# Accucraft - Short flat cars



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Thought folks would like to know... I got an email message recently from Silver State Trains stating that Accucraft short flat cars (1:20.3) were back in stock. Ordered a pair for $74.99. Thanks for letting me know Mark.

Jerry
'Pour the coal to her, she don't leak'


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes have been waiting for theses for 2 years. Finally we have them now.


----------

